# Kochen für jeden



## Syracrus (19. Juli 2010)

Kochen ist wie Angeln ein sekundärer Beruf, was soviel bedeutet wie, man kann ihn neben den beiden Hauptberufen ausüben.

Es erweist sich von Nutzen, wenn man zumindest einen fertigen Koch auf seinem Account sein Eigen nennen kann, wenn man nicht immer sein Bufffood im AH ( teils überteuert ) einkaufen möchte.

Es empfiehlt sich zusätzlich seine Angelfertigkeiten zu trainieren, da für sehr viele Rezepte Fisch benötigt wird.



Zum Kochen braucht ihr, ausser den Rohmaterialien und Gewürzen, nicht viel.... eure Kochstelle " Einfaches Lagerfeuer" habt ihr im Zauberbuch vertreten also seit ihr frei, euch überall zum Bruzzeln niederzulassen. Es bedarf auch keines Zundersteins oder Holz mehr um ein Lagerfeuer zu machen.



Kochen lernen

Erlernen könnt ihr Kochkunst bei den Küchenchefs der Fraktionshauptstädte und in den Startgebieten findet sich meist auch jemand, der euch lehrt ein Gewürzbrot oder eine Eierspeise herzustellen.

Ab einer Fertigkeit von 300 müsst ihr jedoch die entsprechenden NPC`s in der Scherbenwelt aufsuchen, welche jedoch nicht in Shattrath zu finden sind sondern in Thrallmar ( Horde ) oder der Ehrenfeste ( Allianz ) auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel.


Mit 375 bringen euch die Küchenchefs in den Gebieten " Heulender Fjord" und "Boreanische Tundra" die Nordendgerichte bei.
Natürlich findet ihr auch in Dalaran unsere Kochlehrer.


Viele Dinge, die ihr auf eurem Weg auf Level 80 findet, könnt ihr zum kochen nutzen, also schmeisst sie nicht weg.

Einige Rezepte bekommt ihr jedoch nicht beim Lehrer, diese müsst ihr von verschiedenen NPC`s kaufen.





( hier eine Kochrezeptzusammenstellung von kaufbaren Rezepten ausgeliehen von Voj und etwas überarbeitet von mir)


1-50 
-*Geröstetes Eberfleisch *
die Mats ( Brocken Eberfleisch ) bekommt man von jedem Schwein im Startgebiet 
-*Verkohltes Wolfsfleisch *
die Mats ( Sehniges Wolfsfleisch ) bekommt man von jedem Wolf im Startgebiet 
-*Kräutergebackenes Ei*
die Mats ( Kleines Ei ) bekommt man von jedem Vogel im Startgebiet
-*glänzender Kleinfisch*
die Fische angelt man in den Startgebieten und Hauptstädten
Rezept: Glänzender Kleinfisch

51-100 
-*Kojotensteak*
die Mats ( Kojotenfleisch ) bekommt man von den Kojoten in Westfall
-*langzahniger Matschnapper*
diese Fische sind auch in den Startgebieten und Hauptstädten  
zu angeln
- Geräuchertes Bärenfleisch 
Rezept: Geräuchertes Bärenfleisch von Andrew Hilbert am Grabmal. Mats findet ihr bei den Bären im Silberwald.

90 - 125
- Grubenratteneintopf
Rezept bekommt ihr als Q Belohnung bei Grub im Brachland ( zwischen Wegekreuz und Ratschet), tötet die Grubenratten dort.

101-125 
-*Trockene Schweinerippchen* 
die Mats (Eberrippchen ) bekommt man von jedem Eber im lvl Gebiet 8-15 ( z.B. Westfall, Loch Modan )
wahlweise sind auch die fraktionsbedingte Rezepte zu benutzen:

-*Rotkammgulasch*
nachdem man die Q Rotkammgulasch erledigt hat erhält man das Rezept
die Mats(Knuspriges Spinnenfleisch, Zähes Kondorfleisch) bekommt man von Spinnen im lvl Gebiet 10-40 ( z.B.Vorgebirge des Hügellandes, Dämmerwald ) und von den Terrorkondoren im Rotkammgebirge
-*Knuspriger Donnerechsenschwanz*
Rezept verkauft von Tari'qa beim Wegekreuz in Brachland
die Mats (Donnerechsenschwanz, ) bekommt man von den Donnerechsen im Brachland und Steinkrallengebirge
-*Gewürzter Wolfskebab*
das Rezept erhält man nach erfüllen der Q gewürzter wolfskebab im Dämmerwald
die Mats (Magere Wolfflanke, Würzkräuter aus Sturmwind, die man nur von Felicia Gump bekommt) bekommt man von den Wölfen in Dämmerwald und Eschental 

126-175
-*Scharfe Muscheln nach Goblinart*
die Mats ( Würziges Muschelfleisch ) bekommt man von Dickschalige Muschel die man hauptsächlich bei Mobs an der Küste im lvl Gebiet 20-30 findet ( z.B. im Vorgebirge des Hügellandes oder an der Dunkelküste, sie droppen auch bei den Blaukiemen im Sumpfland ) )
-*Krokiliskengumbo*
das Rezept erhält man wenn man die Q Häute junger Krokilisken und Lehrlingspflichten gemacht hat
die mats ( Zartes Krokiliskenfleisch ) bekommt man von Krokilisken im lvl Gebiet 20-40
( z.B. Düstermarschen, Sümpfe des Elends, Sumpfland)
-*Mageres Wolfsteak*
das Rezept wird vom Superverkaufomat 680 in Desolace
die Mats (Magere Wolfflanke ) bekommt man im Dämmerwald und Eschental von den Wölfen
-*Scharfe Löwenkoteletts*
das Rezept erhält man nach erfüllen der Q Elixier der Schmerzen im Vorgebirge des Hügellands
die Mats ( Löwenfleisch )findet bei den Löwen im Alteracgebirge und Hügelland
Das Rezept könnt ihr auch bei Zargh im Wegekreuz kaufen.

176-225 
-*Gegrillter Bussardflügel*
Rezept nach erfüllen der Q Gegrillte Bussardflügel im Ödland 
die Mats( Bussardflügel ) bekommt man von den Bussarden im lvl Gebiet 30-50 ( z.B. Tanaris, Ödland, Desolace )
-*Aas Surprise*
das Rezept verkaufen Banalash in den Sümpfen des Elends, Kaufotron 1000 und Kireena in Desolace und Ogg'marr in den Düstermarschen 
die Mats ( Eigenartiges Fleisch ) findet man bei Skorpiden und Geiern im lvl Gebiet 35-60 ( z.B. Tanaris, Silitus, Desolace )
-*Gerösteter Raptor*
das Rezept verkauft Hammon Karwn und Keena im Arathihochland,  Helenia Olden und Ogg'marr in den Düstermarschen und von Korporal Bluth und Nerrist im Schlingendorntal
die Mats ( Raptorfleisch ) bekommt man von den Raptoren im lvl Gebiet 35-55 ( z.B. Krater, Düstermarschen, Schlingendorntal )
-*Scharfe Wolfrippchen *
das Rezept verkauft der Superverkaufomat 680 in Desolace und Sheendra Hochschilf und Vivianna in Feralas
die Mats( Rotes Wolfsfleisch ) bekommt man von den Wölfen im lvl Gebiet 30-60 ( z.B. Tanaris, Hinterland )
-*Mithrilkopfforelle*
zu finden in den Sümpfen der Elends, Düstermarschen, 
Schlingendorntal und Desolace

226-250 
-*Zartes Wolfsteak* 
Rezept bei dirge schnetzelhack und Gastwirt Zischgrimbel in Tanaris und Truk Wildbart in Hinterland zu kaufen 
die Mats( Zartes Wolfsfleisch ) bekommt man Wölfen im lvl Gebiet 40-60 ( z.B. Tanaris, Östliche Pestländer )

251-285 
-*Saftiger Bärenburger*
Rezept verkauft von Bale und Malygen im Teufelswald
die Mats (Bärenflanke)bekommt man von den Bären im lvl Gebiet 50-60 ( z.B. Teufelswald )

276-300
-*gebackener Lachs*
zu angeln in Winterquell und Feralas 

286-300 
-*Geräucherte Wüstenknödel* 
diese Rezept erhält man bei einer Q wüstenrezept in Silithus 
die Mats (Sandwurmfleisch ) findet man bei den Würmern in Silithus 

Man kann damit gut auf den Skill 300 !

301-325 
-*Heißer Hetzer*
verkauft von Sid Limbardi und Kräcka Einauge auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
die Mats (Felshetzerfleisch) findet man bei jedem Hetzter in der Scherbenwelt 

301-320
-*schwarzgebratene Forelle*
Rezept: Schwarzgebratene Forelle
-T*eufelsfinne Supreme*
Rezept: Teufelsfinne Supreme
zu finden in den Zangarmarschen

326-335 
-*Gerösteter Grollhuf*
das Rezept verkauft Nula die Metzgerin und Uriku in Nagrand 
die Mats (Grollhuffleisch) bekommt man von allen Grolhufen in Nagrand 

321-350 
-*gedämpfte Forelle*
Kylene  verkauft euch das Rezept für ein bisschen Gold einfach ansprechen
-*gegrillte Matschflosser*
Rezept: Gegrillter Matschflosser
zu finden in den Zangarmarschen und Nagrand

336-375 
-*Rippchen der Mok'Nathal*
das Rezept verkaufen Sassa Nahtgut und Xerintha Rabeneiche im Schergrat und Q belohnug von Leckerbissen der Mok'Nathal
die Mats (Raptorrippchen) bekommt man von den Raptoren in Schergrat und Nethersturm 
-*Knusperschlange*
das Rezept verkaufen Sassa Nahtgut und Xerintha Rabeneiche in Schergrat und q belohnug von Leckerbissen der Mok'Nathal
die Mats(Schlangenfleisch) bekommt man von den Flügelschlangen in Schergrat 


Ab Fertigkeit 375 kann man alle weiteren, nicht beim Lehrer lernbaren Rezepte, für Kochpreise bei Derek Odds ( Alianz ) oder Misensi ( Horde ) in Dalaran kaufen.

Mit dem AddOn Athlotic ( wird `s so geschrieben?) kann man sehen, welche Rezepte einem noch fehlen, aber für den normalen "Levelbetrieb" reicht es vollkommen, die beim Lehrer zu lernenden Rezepte zu nehmen, sowie ein paar von diesen hier zu nutzen. Nur für den Erfolg ( siehe unten) ist dieses gut herzunehmen )


Tägliche Quests


In der Scherbenwelt und in Dalaran bekommt ihr auch noch tägliche Kochquests, die ihr absolvieren könnt.

Bei Rokk in Shattrath erfüllt ihr abwechselnd 4 verschieden Quests, die euch mit einem Fass mit Fischen oder einer Kiste mit Fleisch belohnen. 
In diesen beiden sind Kochgegenstände und auch manchmal Rezepte versteckt.

In Dalaran nehmt ihr bei den Fraktions Großmeisterköchen 5 Kochquests an und werdet als Dank für die Erfüllung Kochpreise und Gewürze ( in den Säckchen ) erhalten. 
Für diese Kochpreise könnt ihr euch weitere Rezepte ( in Nordend ) kaufen oder sie gegen Gewürze zum Kochen eintauschen.
Die täglich erfüllbaren Quests bringen euch auch ein wenig Gold ein.






Erfolge


Ihr könnt euch mit einem schönen Titel schmücken, wenn ihr versucht all eure Kocherfolge zu absolvieren.
Wenn ihr das schafft dürft ihr euch Chefkoch nennen.

Doch bis dahin ist es ein weiter Weg.


Dieser Kuchen ist keine Lüge
Backt einen köstlichen Schokoladenkuchen.

Ist einer davon.

Das Rezept kann man nirgendswo kaufen, sondern ist nur durch das wiederholen der Dailys 
( in Shattrath und / oder Dalaran ) möglich.
Desweiteren müsst ihr jede Menge Scherbenwelt Rezepte sammeln und kochen, ebenso wie Nordendrezepte.



Doch auch der Erfolg „Chef de Cuisine" ist nicht zu verachten, er bringt euch zwar nicht den Titel, doch weist er euch als eifrigen Koch aus, denn ihr müsst 160 Rezept lernen. Viel Arbeit, oftmals fehlen euch welche oder gibt auf der anderen Fraktion noch genau die, die euch fehlen. 
Da heisst es sammeln, suchen und im Auktionshaus die Rezepte sondieren.







Kochen ist eine mühselige Angelegenheit, die sich aber auszahlt.


----------



## Petersburg (19. Juli 2010)

Vote 4 Sticky


----------



## Archiebald (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn die Schönheits- und Rechtschreibfehler noch ausgemerzt werden /sticky

Des Weiteren würde ich mir das Entfernen der Verallgemeinerungen alá "In den Levelgebieten 20-30" wünschen.
Konkrete Angaben wären sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## Syracrus (19. Juli 2010)

So nochmal ein wenig drübergeschaut, ich hoffe, so kann man es lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lady (19. Juli 2010)

> 286-300
> -*Geräucherte Wüstenknödel*
> diese Rezept erhält man bei einer W wüstenrezept in Silithus
> die Mats (Sandwurmfleisch ) findet man bei den Würmern in Silithus
> ...



Öhm nein, das wird nicht zwingend benötigt - ich hab das rezept erst irgendwann gehabt, nachdem ich schon voll ausgeskillt war - auf Kochkunst 300 kommt man auch mit diesen rezepten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Erntedankfestevent kann man auch ganz simpel mit den Eventkochrezepten auf über 300 kommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich würde die unteren levelstufen auch noch um die Rezepte für die Horde ergänzen - du hast da ja auschliesslich erst mal nur die Allianzrezepte/Gebiete gelistet...


----------



## Syracrus (19. Juli 2010)

Ok als ich kochen geskillt habe, brauchte ich es. Mir fehlten 3 Punkte und es wollte einfach mal nicht punkten.

Ja, weil ich mich mit der Allykocherei besser auskenne als mit der Horde. Wird noch nachgeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum findet man Verbesserungen und Fehler eigentlich immer erst, wenn es zu spät ist ? ^^


----------

